# Reset Broadway loco



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys, Paul again. I was messing around with some CVs to try and optimized the settings on my Broadway Limited SW-1500 and must have done something wrong.

My NCE Power Cab no longer communicates with it by the long address that I set or short address 003.

I would like to do a hardware reset to go back to address 003.

I have removed the shell but do not see the reset button. I've contacted Broadway Limited by email. They sent me a picture of a circuit board that looks nothing like mine. In this picture the reset button is identified but I don't see anything on mine that resembles it.

The other picture is a picture of my circuit board but the reset button is not identified. I don't know what on that circuit board I am supposed to hold down. Can anyone help me find it?

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I believe the default DCC decoder short address is 03. 
With an NCE controller you have a choice of 2 or 4
digit addresses.

Try that.

Don


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, Don. I probably should have held off on this post...Broadway's last email to me helped me straighten it out.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't have any experience of Broadway Limited decoders but I found this video which may or may not be helpful: 



 ? If you just want to return the CV address to 3 or whatever and reset the basic perameters you can just go through the set up procedure on your PowerCab again.


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Thanks, Cycleops. I actually did find that video and Broadway sent me a link to as well.
The reason it didn't help me is because on my unit the reset button is under the circuit board! I wish they had mentioned that at the beginning!

Anyway, I know where it is now.

I appreciate the help though.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Under? As in only accessible by unscrewing the board? Was this made by automotive engineers? There notorious making simple maintenance a nightmare!


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Under? As in only accessible by unscrewing the board? Was this made by automotive engineers? There notorious making simple maintenance a nightmare!


I don't know a lot about model engines or real auto engines but I couldn't agree more! I'm convinced the people who design automobile engines are not the people who have to work on them (nor do the seem to care about the people who do have to work on them).

Yeah, it's a bad design but I have small enough fingers to get in there, for anyone who doesn't, they recommend using a toothpick or something.


----------

